# starter removal



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

my nissan B14 with auto trans. has the starter under the intake mainifold.

on other cars I've replaced starters undercar.

It's such a tight spot.

Anyone whose done please give suggestions. Which other parts need to be removed to get to it (the mounting bolts).


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

hmm it should be easy if you take off the plastic/rubber intake tube and you should be ble to get to it, i cant imagine a huge differnce between the location on the auto trans and the mann trans


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I just did mine 3 months ago, its a pain to do. I would remove everything from the air filter box to the throttel intake to get access. Then you basically have to jack up the car get underneath and remove an intake manifold support bracket. Then remove the starter bolts one on top and the other underneath.

Frank


----------



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

LONDONDERRY said:


> I just did mine 3 months ago, its a pain to do. I would remove everything from the air filter box to the throttel intake to get access. Then you basically have to jack up the car get underneath and remove an intake manifold support bracket. Then remove the starter bolts one on top and the other underneath.
> 
> Frank



are u crazy ur doing way too much work just to take out the starter i did it just 2 days ago all u got to do is remove the air filter box, the maf, and the tubing to the throttle body it should be sitting right under that there are two bolts that hold it in place one you can see in plain sight the other one is hidden and u cant see it easily u just have to feel around for it also make sure u take off the sensor connected to the starter and the negitave battery wire that runs to it after your done with that u should be able to just pull it out.

this is for a 98 nissan sentra gxe manual tranny i wouldnt think the starter would be much different for a auo tranny 

theres my 2 cents

~Brian


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

surferboi_hco said:


> are u crazy ur doing way too much work just to take out the starter i did it just 2 days ago all u got to do is remove the air filter box, the maf, and the tubing to the throttle body it should be sitting right under that there are two bolts that hold it in place one you can see in plain sight the other one is hidden and u cant see it easily u just have to feel around for it also make sure u take off the sensor connected to the starter and the negitave battery wire that runs to it after your done with that u should be able to just pull it out.
> 
> this is for a 98 nissan sentra gxe manual tranny i wouldnt think the starter would be much different for a auo tranny
> 
> ...


with you onehundred percent


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

surferboi_hco said:


> this is for a 98 nissan sentra gxe manual tranny i wouldnt think the starter would be much different for a auo tranny
> 
> theres my 2 cents
> 
> ~Brian


Yes the manual sits towards the battery box, the SER manual and 1.6 auto sits under the intake, facing the other direction.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

surferboi_hco said:


> are u crazy ur doing way too much work just to take out the starter i did it just 2 days ago all u got to do is remove the air filter box, the maf, and the tubing to the throttle body it should be sitting right under that there are two bolts that hold it in place one you can see in plain sight the other one is hidden and u cant see it easily u just have to feel around for it also make sure u take off the sensor connected to the starter and the negitave battery wire that runs to it after your done with that u should be able to just pull it out.
> 
> this is for a 98 nissan sentra gxe manual tranny i wouldnt think the starter would be much different for a auo tranny
> 
> ...


No I'm not crazy, so do need to reply to my original post like that.
Your just rewording it differently than me by naming the components. I meant the same thing, everthing from the air box to the throttle intake is bascially all the components you mentioned.

Frank


----------



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

*with auto tran -the other way*

Mine has auto tran. The bolts are the opposite direction near the passenger fender.

That's the reason the mounting bolts are hard to get to.

I had it replaced at the shop year and half ago and they only charged one hour's worth of labor.

I really don't want to go to the trouble of removing the intake manifold if it involves jacking up the car and crawling underneath.

Thanks for everyone's advice.


----------



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

I might add that I've replaced a starter for a Saturn (sitting undercar) and a Toyota Camry (under the hood and in plain sight).

The 1.6 with auto the bolts are the on the opp direction under the intake.

That's my car and it's the hardest starter to remove of all cars on the market.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

wine said:


> I might add that I've replaced a starter for a Saturn (sitting undercar) and a Toyota Camry (under the hood and in plain sight).
> 
> The 1.6 with auto the bolts are the on the opp direction under the intake.
> 
> That's my car and it's the hardest starter to remove of all cars on the market.


I changed my daughters (twice) on an SER that sits under the intake manifold.
You do not have to remove the intake.
You can remove the intake support brace and lower it from underneath OK.
Yes it takes longer the first time, and hour the second time.


----------

